# ABS module/hydraulic pump question mk5 2009 GTI



## ngdsracer (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello! 
I am replacing the ABS module and hydraulic pump in my 2009 gti. I bought what i thought was the right part, but turns out 2008 and below was a different part, with a different bracket. 

its seems like i can bolt up, and plug in the one from a 2008 and older..but will i need to hook it up to vagcom and update the software? 

will it even bolt up?
can you update the software?

thanks!
Scott


----------



## ngdsracer (Feb 26, 2008)

anyone?


----------

